

PhotoBooth Style Live Video Effects in JavaScript and WebGL - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/16472398856/photobooth-style-live-video-effects-in-javascript-and

======
devongovett
Try in Chrome Canary with the --enable-media-stream flag to see the effects
applied to live video from your webcam! :)

